# addict frame changes



## Zilla (Aug 17, 2009)

have there been any frame changes besides paint since 2007 to the addict line?

specifically the r2, I'm thinking about picking up a used 07 but may go with a new 09


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

The only real change is the fact that most addict frames now have a Shimano press fit bbkt. Which makes the frame (slightly) lighter due to no Aluminum threads, it can also make the frame (slightly) lighter. This can limit which cranks are used on the frameset.

Another change is the fact that many of the newer addicts are not being released with the integrated seatpost. To make it easier for shipping, reselling etc. Integrated seatposts don't really save much weight anyway IMO.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

yes the R2 is a BB86 which uses press fit bearings but that will not limit crank choices as now every manufacture makes a BB86 bearing set for there cranks. campy,shimano/fsa,sram, only exceptions i can think of off the top of my head, vuma quad's and ec90's

true that the new R2 bikes are not going to be integrated seat post but will still be using the HMX carbon and not the lower HMF carbon on R3-R4. however if you get an R2 frame only you can get it with an integrated seat post. having one with an integrated post i belive makes for a better ride (feel wise) and the local scott rep that i ride with once in a while thinks the same thing as well.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

All correct- well pointed out


----------



## macedeno21 (Dec 30, 2009)

is the R2 a HMF or HMX frame? Under the specs for the complete bike it shows that its a HMf frame while under the frame section it shows that it's a HMX frame. Just a bit confused


----------

